# Odin tar files / Modem question



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

Do modem files have to be in tar.md5 format or will Odin play nice with just the modem.bin?

I usually flash just the full files but I was thinking about pulling the modem.bin files out of a few full tar files and hopefully being able to just Odin the modem file only.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

showcasemodr said:


> Do modem files have to be in tar.md5 format or will Odin play nice with just the modem.bin?
> 
> I usually flash just the full files but I was thinking about pulling the modem.bin files out of a few full tar files and hopefully being able to just Odin the modem file only.


All you have to do is extract the modem. bin file and flash it in the Phone
in Odin


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

Ok Great. Thanks Larryp!


----------

